# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  أخواني أخواتي ممكن أكون أخت جديده معاكم إذا {ممكن}؟؟

## إبتسامة حلوه

مدري علام يلوموني على حبي 
الحب من الله والكره يا صاحبي من الناس 
لا تعتقد هذي المشاعر ما هي بجدي 
أنا أعشقك بل أحبك وخلي الناس تحتاس 
يقولون لي قسي قلبك كيف يا بعدي 
أقسى و قلبي من الطيبة صابه هوجاس 
حبيبي أنا أودك بل أحبك وهذا الكلام إليك أبهدي 
الله لا يحرمني منك يا صاحب الإحساس 

أختكم أبتسامة حلوه

----------


## نور الهدى



----------


## محبه

الله جميل خلش كذا ابتسامه حلوه شو الضحكه انلاقيها بتفق وبتوفيق

----------


## إبتسامة حلوه

:embarrest:  تسلموا أخواتي ماتقصروا :embarrest:

----------


## محمد



----------


## الحب اليتيم

نورتي المنتدى بابتسامتك الحلوه 

ونقول لك حياك الله معانا 

وننتطر اروع واجمل جديدك 

الحــــــــــب اليتيــــــــــم!

----------


## همسات وله

هلا وغلا حياك الله بينا 
نورتين وانشاء الله تفيدين وتستفيدين
تحياتي لك 
همسات وله

----------


## إبتسامة حلوه

تسلمون بقوووووووووووووووووووووووه 
أتمنى هذا الشي من كل قلبي

مشكوريين للمرور

----------


## دمعة المقهور

> مدري علام يلوموني على حبي 
> الحب من الله والكره يا صاحبي من الناس 
> لا تعتقد هذي المشاعر ما هي بجدي 
> أنا أعشقك بل أحبك وخلي الناس تحتاس 
> يقولون لي قسي قلبك كيف يا بعدي 
> أقسى و قلبي من الطيبة صابه هوجاس 
> حبيبي أنا أودك بل أحبك وهذا الكلام إليك أبهدي 
> الله لا يحرمني منك يا صاحب الإحساس 
> 
> أختكم أبتسامة حلوه



تسلمين أختي أبتسامة حلوة على الموضوع الحلو -- وصدقتي المحبة من الله وإذا جت تجي كالسيل الجارف -- الله بهبنب جميع المحبين --

----------


## إبتسامة حلوه

تسلموا ماقصرتوا
ثانكس للمرور

----------


## سمراء

تحياتي
سمراء

----------


## إبتسامة حلوه

الله يسلمك ماتقصري
شكراً للمرور

----------

